# O6 1 Day Old And Front Struts R Leaking Bad!!



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

I Just Got My 06 Goat Last Night And The Front Struts Are Already Blown Out! I Parked It In The Drive Way Came Back Out And There Was Huge! Oil Spills On Both Sides. This Sucks. Anyone Know Anything. Im Positive Its The Struts


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Check and make sure you don't have spacers ( I guess that's what they are called) in your springs. They put them on the car during shipping. The ones I've seen have been red. I don't know if this had anything to do with your problem, but it's a start.


----------



## musclehead502 (Jun 10, 2006)

i'm a tech a at a pontiac dealer and just purchased an 06 goat with 15
miles.Your car and struts are not leaking.I've had to pressure wash my drive way twice.It is this the crap they spay it down with for the shipment(cosmaline) that is melting.My car has a multiple of problems from this crap.
Keep in mind i only have 19 miles on my car.This substance caused my stabalizer bushings to swell up and pull through the links.I had to replace those.Then both front struts were blown out.I was going down the road bouncing.If you have any other probelms,don't hesitate to e-mail


----------

